# Starlight...how are you?



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Starlight. How are you doing? Getting ready for the big day? I'm having my c-scope monday also. I got all my supplies and drinks/treats etc. I actually have to start mine sat night! Then sunday. Wonder why you don't start your prep til Sunday? Although I am not drinking the myralax or golytley so maybe that's why. I'm supposed to stop eating at 6 sat night and drink magnesium citrate at 8. but I usually have something small again at 10 pm. I'd never make it all that way! I'll check in w/you as it gets closer!


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Lauri!I just wanted to know I was thinking about you. I hope all your prep goes well and that the weekend flies by for you. I know you will be thrilled to have this "behind" you. Hang in there!


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sassy...yes I cannot wait to have this "behind" me. I am starting to get a bit nervous about it. Not sure why. I think for the most part I worry about how I will handle the situation, more than the situation itself. I worry more about "how will I feel, will I be really hungry, will I be able to handle it?" Then I really hope he is able to complete this. I don't know what my options are if he cannot. He's pretty sure he spotted a polyp on my Barium Enema last year. This is to confirm and remove it. Now, if he can't complete it, how does he get the polyp? Sure I can have another barium enema to see if the "shadow" is still there. But if it is, then what? I'm right back where I started. That does concern me. I do take lorazapem occasionally for anxiety or to sleep. I have asked if it's ok to take one if I feel I need it, that morning. He said yes. So that's good to know. hopefully I won't. I'm just trying to take it one moment at a time. Today is nothing. I have just tweaked my diet some. No nuts, lettuce, skins etc. Tomorrow I'll eat light. Then start w/magnesium citrate tomorrow night. I just try to say "that's it for sat." and not think any further. Sometimes when I realize I'll go without eating for about 40 hours, that make me NUTS. I know I can "eat" the liquid diet, but that doesn't do it for me. That's the toughest part right now. I'll start drinking gatorade tomorrow a.m. to try and head off the real sickness. I'll keep you posted. AAAHHHHHHH


----------

